
Google Doesn't Have the Guts to Make Page Speed Actually Matter - dfabulich
https://redfin.engineering/google-doesnt-have-the-guts-to-make-page-speed-actually-matter-ab2a1a8fe496
======
rectalthrash
Agreed - their primary motive is to induce conversations about page speed
performance within dev teams. Same reason they used the red "slow" tag in
serps back in 2015. If G wants to really, really induce change and AMP
adoption remains low, they'll throw their own resources at serving faster
versions of other people's pages.

